# Làm đẹp với công thức 2 lần mặt nạ giúp da thêm khỏe đẹp bất ngờ



## MoonLight (22/10/18)

Nếu quan tâm thật nhiều đến làm đẹp, các nàng chắc đã không ít lần nghe đến tuyệt chiêu "đắp mặt nạ hai lần" của các chị em Hàn Quốc.

*Bí kíp "đắp mặt nạ hai lần" của các chị em Hàn Quốc*
Chẳng có tín đồ làm đẹp nào lại không yêu thích bước đắp mặt nạ bởi vừa mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái, thư giãn lại hô biến làn da của các nàng trở nên căng mướt, tràn đầy sức sống hơn hẳn chỉ sau 15 – 20 phút. Thông thường, các nàng sẽ dành khoảng 2 – 3 buổi mỗi tuần để đắp mặt nạ và chỉ sử dụng 1 lớp mặt nạ duy nhất mà thôi; tuy nhiên, nếu quan tâm thật nhiều đến làm đẹp, các nàng chắc đã không ít lần nghe đến tuyệt chiêu "đắp mặt nạ hai lần" của các chị em Hàn Quốc.




_Nếu quan tâm thật nhiều đến làm đẹp, các nàng chắc đã không ít lần nghe đến tuyệt chiêu "đắp mặt nạ hai lần" của các chị em Hàn Quốc._​
Nghe thì có vẻ ngột ngạt, bức bí nhưng thực chất, phương pháp đắp mặt nạ hai lần này lại rất khoa học khi có thể tận dụng ưu điểm của các loại mặt nạ, bổ sung cho nhau để chăm sóc da toàn diện, trọn vẹn hơn mà không hề gây kích ứng hay quá tải. Và đến đây, nếu muốn thêm bước đắp mặt nạ "kép" này vào quy trình chăm sóc da của mình thì các nàng hãy tham khảo 4 bộ đôi mặt nạ sau, đảm bảo là nếu chăm chỉ đắp hàng tuần thì chẳng bao lâu, làn da của các nàng sẽ khỏe đẹp lên trông thấy.

*1. Mặt nạ mắt + mặt nạ giấy*
Khi đắp mặt nạ giấy, làn da của các nàng sẽ được cấp ẩm để trở nên ẩm mướt, căng mịn thế nhưng, có một phần vẫn bị bỏ sót và đó chính là vùng da dưới mắt. Và để tiết kiệm thời gian, cũng như chăm sóc đến tận mọi "ngóc ngách" trên gương mặt thì các nàng hãy tranh thủ đắp thêm cả mặt nạ mắt nữa. Cách thực hiện thì không thể đơn giản hơn, chỉ cần đắp miếng mặt nạ nhỏ xinh lên mắt rồi tiếp đó là đến mặt nạ giấy; và chỉ sau 15 – 20 phút, các nàng đã có làn da căng mướt, mịn đẹp "không góc chết" rồi!

*2. Mặt nạ đất sét + mặt nạ gel*
Nếu các nàng sở hữu làn da hỗn hợp, cụ thể là vùng chữ T (trán, mũi, cằm) thường ở trong tình trạng bóng dầu nhưng hai bên má thì lại luôn có cảm giác khô ráp thì đắp mặt nạ kép với: mặt nạ đất sét + mặt nạ gel chính là lựa chọn "chuẩn không cần chỉnh" cho làn da của các nàng. Chỉ cần một lớp mặt nạ đất sét giúp thải độc và hút trọn dầu thừa, cặn bẩn ở vùng chữ T; sau đó rửa sạch và thư giãn, cấp ẩm với mặt nạ gel là các nàng đã có làn da vừa sạch sẽ lại ẩm mượt, khỏe khoắn hơn hẳn.

*3. Mặt nạ chứa thành phần tẩy da chết + mặt nạ giấy*
Đắp mặt nạ kép không có nghĩa là các nàng phải dùng cả hai loại mặt nạ cùng một lúc mà có thể dùng lần lượt để tránh kích ứng, làm dịu da và cũng giúp phát huy tối đa hiệu quả của các sản phẩm. Ví dụ như sau khi dùng mặt nạ tẩy da chết, làn da của các nàng dễ bị mẩn đỏ và hơi có cảm giác châm chích, căng rát. Lúc này, các nàng có thể nhờ cậy đến mặt nạ giấy để giúp làm dịu và cấp ẩm kịp thời cho làn da sau khi đã loại bỏ các tế bào chết cứng đầu; hơn nữa làn da lúc này cũng sẽ ở trạng thái thông thoáng nhất để sẵn sàng thẩm thấu mọi dưỡng chất có lợi từ mặt nạ giấy.

*4. Ampoule + mặt nạ ngủ*
Ampoule tuy không phải là mặt nạ nhưng lại có khả năng "khuếch đại" và làm chất xúc tác giúp các sản phẩm khác phát huy tối đa hiệu quả hơn, đặc biệt là những sản phẩm dạng kem hay gel. Và cặp đôi hoàn hảo nhất mà các nàng có thể lựa chọn cho làn da đó chính là ampoule + mặt nạ ngủ. Bằng cách mix 1 lượng nhỏ ampoule với mặt nạ ngủ, các nàng sẽ giúp làn da thêm tươi sáng, khỏe khoắn hơn khi thức dậy vào sáng hôm sau.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

